# NC 43/44's with makeup blogs?



## ashyoolee (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello all! I'm 25, but only just starting to really get interested in makeup. I was matched to NC 43 in Studio Fix powder at the makeup counter a few years back, but I tan deeply during the summer (probably to about NC 45). I really only like playing up my eyes because I think they are kind of small and slightly hooded, so I really only wear eyeshadow, liner and mascara. I am a bit boring when it comes to eyeshadow colors though because I don't really know what sort of things look good with my skin tone, so I mostly stick to golds and other similar colors. My favorites (so far) are Urban Decay's "Baked" and "Blunt", and MAC's "Expensive Pink".

  	I'm looking for others around this skin tone with makeup blogs to check out some swatches and other ideas. If you know of any I'd be really appreciative.

  	Thanks!


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Here's a thread that may help you out a bit.

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/117818/woc-with-makeup-blogs


----------



## ashyoolee (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for this thread Copperhead!


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 2, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## Liyana Aris (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a problem determining my MAC shade. NC42 is OK on me but a tad too light. NC45 is way too orange on me. So i'm in between too, like you. But i think on us women of colour, bright coloured eyeshadows really do look good on us, not just neutrals. But warm brights would look especially good. I really want to start wearing more brights in 2013. I'm a total amateur, but i like to play around with makeup in my blog. 

  	I just started a thread asking NC42/43/44 out there to help me find a good foundation! Foundation hunt is so exhaustinggg.

  	admin edit - all blog links must be kept in signature area.


----------



## luvlydee (Feb 6, 2013)

Im around nc44 and i have a blog its in my signature and i believe we have similar eyeshapes. I havent really posted makeup looks but i need to start asap. Its more swatches type of things ive been doing so far but maybe itll help you in expanding your color selections? 


Liyana Aris said:


> I have a problem determining my MAC shade. NC42 is OK on me but a tad too light. NC45 is way too orange on me. So i'm in between too, like you. But i think on us women of colour, bright coloured eyeshadows really do look good on us, not just neutrals. But warm brights would look especially good. I really want to start wearing more brights in 2013. I'm a total amateur, but i like to play around with makeup in my blog.
> 
> I just started a thread asking NC42/43/44 out there to help me find a good foundation! Foundation hunt is so exhaustinggg.


  	As for mac foundation shades i hate them from mac. i finally decided to give up. I only stick to face and body in c6


----------

